# Dino GSD Stacked



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Finally got a good photo of Dino standing


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

He is one good looking dog


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

What a stunning dog !!! Gsd's rule. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I love his colouring, its so rich, I had to click on to find out what stacked meant though


----------



## love our big babies (Jan 3, 2012)

He's Stunning!! Absolutely gorgeous  
I struggle to get Juno to stand  practice makes perfect I suppose


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow he is a beauty  Do you mind me asking what breeder he came from?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

He's from Conbhairean GSDs in Fife, Scotland.

This is his pedigree.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow Dino!! One stunning handsome boy.
You must be proud


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

What a lovely boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely dog, he's a credit to you.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you  hoping to get him in some shows this summer


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Lovely pic of a lovely dog. Xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Stunning lad, I love long haired GSDs. 

I'm not a fan of 'em being stacked like that myself, prefer 'em actually stood rather than stretched out if that makes much sense :lol: 

Make's 'em look too long but saying that it's only my opinion and he's a stunning lad


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol most GSDs are too compact. His height:length ratio is spot on.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Let me know if Dino is going to be taking part in any outdoor shows as I'd love to come photograph him taking part . Are you going to handle him yourself?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> Let me know if Dino is going to be taking part in any outdoor shows as I'd love to come photograph him taking part . Are you going to handle him yourself?


No I don't think I will, I'm a crap handler. Will let you know next time I enter him


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Shrap said:


> No I don't think I will, I'm a crap handler. Will let you know next time I enter him


Okilies . Hehe, I don't need to remind you about sports bras then ?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Set_Nights said:


> Okilies . Hehe, I don't need to remind you about sports bras then ?


Decided I'd have a better shot without one


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shrap said:


> Lol most GSDs are too compact. His height:length ratio is spot on.


What'd you mean too compact? I don't understand :lol:

I like 'em stood like this








Is what I meant :lol:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Dino looks just as long with his back leg in a normal position lol.


----------



## lola belle (Mar 17, 2011)

What an absolutely gorgeous dog.....I love GSD, always had them until recently, was unwell myself and then lost my last one and didn't replace her. Had a lovely ''Chris' daughter a few years ago too. Your male is beautiful, he should do some nice winning for you. Good luck and enjoy................


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

He's a babe!! I think Rosie-dog would probably quite fancy him 
Naomi x


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely dog


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I've had someone from a reputable kennel think about using him at stud... Once he's got his SchH qualifications. Health tests permitting obv.

Big decisions in the future!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Shrap said:


> I've had someone from a reputable kennel think about using him at stud... Once he's got his SchH qualifications. Health tests permitting obv.
> 
> Big decisions in the future!


Good luck :thumbsup: hopefully he'll pass for his SchH and Health tests.


----------



## Set_Nights (Sep 13, 2010)

Shrap said:


> I've had someone from a reputable kennel think about using him at stud... Once he's got his SchH qualifications. Health tests permitting obv.
> 
> Big decisions in the future!


PM'd you! Sorry for the 20 questions and rambling ! Oooh, Dino as a daddy !!!


----------

